# Cherry burl and a coco insert Crow Call



## Hagermanscustomcalls (Apr 26, 2015)

http://i566.Rule #2/albums/ss104/REDFISH-71/ac67cb28b96cecd14b58cbb57d6da909.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a beauty.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice looking call. Rick


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2015)

Good lookin call !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 26, 2015)

Beautiful call David. What did you use for a finish?


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Very. nice.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry burl is extra nice! Chuck


----------



## daugher12 (Apr 27, 2015)

That looks great David!


----------



## Hagermanscustomcalls (Apr 27, 2015)

I used teak oil, I rub several coats on it while it's on the lathe. I kind of heat it by holding the rag tight against the barrel.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 28, 2015)

Great looking call

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

